# Eheim 2217



## 18to88 (Nov 29, 2013)

So I am going to add another filter to my 125. looking at the 2217 for the price and the reputation it looks hard to beat......
But I keep going back to ebay looking at the sun sun/aquatop/no name 500 gph+ plus filters....
I guess getting one the ebay filters is taking a chance, so eheim classic owners??? What do you like about them?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I find that the Classic series filters are reliable, easily customizable for media choices, easy to clean, long lasting and have a minimum of parts that need to be replaced due to wear and tear.

What is the existing filter you have on your 125G tank and what species & stocking level are you maintaining?


----------



## 18to88 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have 2 AC 110's on my tank. I had a emperor also, but it was just too noisy. Tank has a 14 inch Jag and bristle nose  
I read on an other forum that the 2217 flow rate was not that great. One guy stated that he had one on a 38 gal and it seemed about right for that size tank.
So looking for other opinions. One thing that attracts me to the eheim is the reliability....I have had my AC's for over 12 years and many different tanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you don't plan on adding any more fish, a 2217 would possibly be adequate with your 2 AC 110's. It is true that it is meant for a smaller tank, at least in the cichlid keeping tank.

My personal preference would be the Classic 2260/62 for any tank over 100G. It would allow you future upgrades to your fish stock list if you choose to replace the Jaguar.

Another option would be a sump filter if you are familiar or comfortable with that option. Also, check out the Product Reviews section to see what other members have said about different filter brands and models.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I got my 2217 from amazon about a month ago and it came with just about all the media you can fit in there. It's well built and I like the design, has been working great for me so far. Can't go wrong with it. Those cheaper filters are rated gph with no media with them so it is much higher than normal. Also they hardly come with any media inside but if you want to go that route and customize it go ahead


----------



## 18to88 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow the price of the 2260/62......
Nice filter though.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had 2 Eheim 2217s on my 125 gallon for over 10 years. With your 2 AC110s, I think you will be fine. One 2217 will not do the job all by itself. I have never had to replace anything other than the blue and white filter pads. I only open them up to clean them every 3 months or so. You do want to make sure that the quick disconnects are included, if you decide on this model.

You can arrange the spraybars and intakes to your liking. I replaced one spraybar with the oxygen diffusor, which really adds some air to the tank without having to add any more equipment.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 2 2217's on my 110 gallon. Plus a HOB. My tank has only been up & running maybe 3 months now, & my fish are still juveniles, so as of yet, no issues whatsoever with the filters or water quality/nitrates. I feel confident that I made the best choice. I did a lot of research on here when choosing a canister filter, and it seemed like Eheim was the best. Not the cheapest, but the best. I ordered mine online and they came with all the media. They are super quiet, I always put my hand on it to be sure it's still running. I really wanted the 2260 but it would not fit in my cabinet, so I had to settle on the 2217 and got two of them.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 2 2217's and a 110 on my 125 and couldn't be happier. They have both been running for about 3yrs with no issues. keeps the tank super crystal clear. The best part is I break them down every 6months and I could go loner if need be. I also have the older cf-500v. Good piece for the price, but the 400v and 500v eat propellers about every 6months


----------



## 18to88 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well guys thanks for the replies on the eheim's but.....
I ended up buying a sunsun hw-304A. I did not get the UV model, I just wanted water circulation.
This filter is huge....is it efficient as eheim....I doubt it....but it is huge ....lol
The plastic looks like cheapo Chinese stuff. 
So I am going to install tomorrow ....lets see how it holds up.


----------

